
Please Don’t Write Code Like It’s 2009 - digitalbaboon
https://nofilter.ee/please-dont-write-code-like-its-2009/
======
hackersword
1) What were the man-hours / $$$ invested in the current code base?

2) What is the current business model? Is it successful? Is it making a
profit?

3) What would it cost in man-hours to completely refactor code?

4) What will it cost to retrain staff on new code?

5) What will it cost to retrain clients?

6) Can you guarantee that the code-refactor will not introduce any
regressions/errors that may potentially impact client level SLA (ie pissed of
clients)

7) You've been there ... what 48 hrs? You completely understand all the
intricacies of a code base rewrite and how will affect all inter-connected
processes (both code base and other wise)

8) Your previous blog at digitalbaboon.com bemoans your unemployment status
and about to be broke and not able to pay rent ... you now have a job and
publicly bash your new co-workers/boss?

"What the fuck is this? Who the hell in his right mind couples view and the
actual logic together anymore? Jesus, man" ...

"What the humanly shit man! No wonder this company can only hire full-stacks
because no actual front-end developer would survive this blast in the face
with what seems to be a double barrel shotgun."

9) In your Oct 6th post , you post " I want more stability now that I'm 25
years old and not getting any younger. Hence, I was looking for a mature place
with a solid business model where to spend the majority of my time."

Guess ... what , "solid business model" means making money.

Are they making money? Were you making money before this job? Who's got it
more figure out kid?

------
krapp
The thing is, though, PHP like that is still the norm, rather than the
exception. And it gets worse out there, much worse.

And yes, it would be nice if everyone using PHP used Twig and Composer and ran
tests and all that but businesses tend not to want to change things if they
work (and the code your employers have now clearly does_, when that change
will mean an investment in time and money without clear benefit over the
status quo.

You're gonna need to take that chip off your shoulder or you're gonna have a
bad time.

------
disfadbish
Good job publicly shitting on your employer in your first week, you're gonna
go far kid.

------
dozzie
What exactly makes the code look like it's 2009? And what was wrong with the
code that was written in 2009?

------
flukus
It's uncanny how much that PHP resembles react, which is considered a modern
framework.

